# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Cutting Timber Blinds

## gregt

Just picked up some slatted timber blinds from Spotlight for our reno rental. Has anyone had experience in cutting them down so they sit in the window reveal. I could just wack them up on the outside i guess.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## pawnhead

Funny you should mention that. I found some on the throw outs a while back, and I've just this afternoon, cut them down to suit a wide window / door set out the back here. 
I just folded them up, and ran a power saw through the lot. The top track was aluminium but the saw had no problem. Nice and neat.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## frog's wife

They're so often cut that next to the rack where they were in Spotlight are some fancy little cutters especially made for the job.  Personally I think pawnhead's suggestion of the circular saw would be ideal.  Then if the bottom isn't right, untie the strings, unthread the required number of slats and retie the strings again.  
Sonja

----------


## StartAgain

Just score them with a stanley knife, and they snap nice and clean. The aluminium top track can then be cut with a hacksaw, as this bit sits inside the bracket you don't even see the cut. It's a good idea to do both sides evenly, that way your string lines dont look off centre, just make sure the track doesnt have any mechanisms where you are cutting. Done it a few times for odd windows and you cant notice the difference.

----------


## Damon_11

Howdy Greg, 
We had the spotlight ones for nearly 4 years I think and they served their purpose, great at catching dust. I took the battens out of the string holding them, lined them up in a bundle, masking taped them round a couple of times to prevent slippage and then used an accurate hand mitre saw - $20 from Bunnies. 
However If I did it today I would use a 60-80 tooth powered mitre saw at 90 deg which will give a good clean finish. Rub a bit of oil on the sawn ends and place them back in the string to the required length, cut off the remaining string, use tin snips to trim the aluminium housing and there you have it. 
Save the extra lengths as you will undoubtedly have one or two that will warp and bend in the sun. 
For the price you pay, have a look at getting them made. The committee of one has just ordered replacements for Wood blinds for probably +$25 per set in better material, custom fit and finish. 
Suggest you shop around first before spending >$500. 
Cheers....Damo

----------

